# Halios Laguna Owners Club... Join & Post!



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

So the first batch of Lagunas was gone rather quickly... Second one went in flash, the black reflector version sold out before the end of the day, the grey reflector shortly after... in the WRUW threads, Lagunas appear more and more often. Therefore, it seems that we now are numerous enough on this forum to start a club !

So I start it here and declare it open!!!!!!!

And here's a membership badge to add to your signature, if you want one...:









Here's my black version (second batch, arrived this morning, after a loooooonnnnnng wait: I decided I wanted a black one last summer, only to find that they sold out the night before... )


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I declare myself a member...but maybe it is a definitional thing -- I have the identical watch to yours, with the grey internal bezel. That being the case, I have called mine a grey version :-s


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just received mine today. I had originally planned on getting the black reflector version. But I have so many black dialed watches I decided to mix things up and went for the org/blk version. I'm glad I did! It was well worth the wait and it felt like a loooong wait.


----------



## aussiewatchfan (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been promised by Jason that I'm first on the list for the next batch of black bezels.... I think the entire run which landed at the beginning of the month was taken up by preorders... unfortunately I must have been too far down the line... 

Considering I've paid for mine already, I'll add the badge to my signature. Nice work Pakz!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in. Waiting on my black version to arrive. Pony Express should have it here soon, right? 

For some reason the black just really grabbed me, it just seems like such a versatile watch for many strap options. I have to say I really love the half orange as well. Probably looks the best of the bunch on the bracelet.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Despite the fact I have traded my Halios Laguna recently, I still consider myself part of the Laguna-family. There will be one in my collection again, someday......


















































Have a good day!

Eric


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm still really happy with my Laguna. Along with my OS300 and Stingray the Laguna gets the most wrist time. Its the best all-round dive-capable sports watch I have owned.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Just ordered a black/orange on tuesday .


----------



## Beef Hardcake (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going nuts over here waiting for my grey bezel Laguna to arrive. It'll either be today or tomorrow and I'm willing it to be today. C'mon, USPS, you can do it!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hum, great to see that many are waiting to get theirs....

Don't forget to post pics and comments as soon as the postman comes with your pre-Xmas presents!


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

OP...How did you manage to get a black one this morning? I dont see them available on the website?


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

I see on his blog that the orange/blk and grey will be discontinued once there sold out.
So get i their quick chaps.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

jivetkr said:


> OP...How did you manage to get a black one this morning? I dont see them available on the website?


He must have been on the waiting list for the last batch. The Halios blog says more black bezel models are coming next week, so I'd suggest getting on the list if you haven't already.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

jivetkr said:


> OP...How did you manage to get a black one this morning? I dont see them available on the website?


As I was saying, it arrived this morning... But was "ordered" one week ago, and "pre-ordered" when the first batch was sold out, this summer... So yeah, they disapeared from the site very quickly, in large part because of guys like me!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is mine from the first batch.


----------



## rokuman (Feb 15, 2011)

...here's mine from the "almost lost through the mail" first batch...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking at the pics of the models from the first batch, I think that there is a slight modification that took place between it and the second batch: the reflector seems to be painted differently.

It looks to be a somewhat shiny paint for the first batch (anyway, something quite different from the dial) while the second batch has a more mat painting (more closely similar to the dial's paint)...

Just me and the pics, or can an owner from batch one confirm that ?

Or maybe it's the black bezel that has mat paint and the orange/black and grey ones that have a more shiny paint?


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

My Black / Orange


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

@epezikpajoow
Where did you get that black leather strap on your pictures? It really looks nice?

@Bedlam
Same for you brown strap (ostrich, isn't it?)...

I really thing the Laguna will look killer on a leather strap. Only need to find THE strap that'd compliment the watch and please me!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

It is ostrich. It was included with a watch I bought from another WIS so I don't know where it came from.


----------



## aussiewatchfan (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got a shipping notification from Jason! Laguna Black inbound! Two new watches this week for me! (DB Master Explorer 100m - sales forum purchase also incoming). Got a Luminox Blackout women's for my wife too (trying to get her into the spirit or justify my OCD).


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Since this is an owner's thread, guess this is a good place to ask: has anyone else found the bracelet to be a bit stubborn to remove? It seems like the end links want to be backed out directly rather than moved towards the underside of the watch. I'm concerned about the spring bars scratching the viewable side of the lugs. I'm wondering if it would be better to use spring bar tweezers instead of the included spring bar tool. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't tried yet to remove the bracelet... Will certainly do after Christmas, to wear it a bit on the Isofrane, but since I need it to be "smart/sporty" more than "clearly dive oriented", the bracelet is my go to way of having it on the wrist...

However, on a number of occasions I've found that bracelets are a bit of a pain to remove using the standard spring bar tool... they could slightly scratch the inner lugs. But, the beauty of it is that inner lugs are not quite visible when there's a bracelet/strap on the watch, that is all the time. So, I've never worried about that... Now that you mention it, tweezers might be a good solution...


----------



## Hesh (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

While I can certainly understand the design aesthetic of not going with drilled lugs, the Laguna is a watch that could really use them. My lugs were scratched up from the previous owner and I've since added a few more myself. I'm not really bothered by it, though. The two-sided spring bar remover would come in very handy with this watch.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've purchased a new timepiece but the moment I saw the Laguna I knew I had to have one. I exchanged a couple emails with Jason on Monday morning, placed my order for a black bezel that afternoon and hope to have it by the end of the week. I'm calling it an early Christmas present to myself!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Lucky you... just the day the new (little as I understand) batch of black bezel Lagunas arrive!

It took 6 days for me from order to delivery... But I'm in Europe and the WE was in the middle... So I suppose you really could get it before the WE!


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I verified on Canada Post's site that transit time from Vancouver to Los Angeles is 2 days. So I'm hoping for no more than one extra day for customs. Friday is my last day of work in 2011 and I'd love to celebrate with some good beer and a new Laguna on my wrist!


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

I am a newly initiated member as well. I just took delivery of my Orange/Black Laguna last Friday. I have not worn it yet as it is a Christmas present to myself, but I did resize the band to fit my wrist. It will be my daily wearer with the occasional Orient tossed into the mix. 

I'll probably keep it on the bracelet for a while. I did try on the Isofrane...but it just wasn't for me. It was too difficult to get on (the strap does not slide nicely against itself...how the heck am I supposed to get it on without wrestling with it?) The bracelet is extremely comfortable and adds a nice weight to the watch on my wrist. And I do intend to swim with it in the summertime, so leather is pretty much out as a strap option.

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 13, 2010)

Current grey bezel owner and former orange/black bezel owner here! I really love the grey bezel but wish I still had the orange bezel as well. I love my laguna on the bracelet, but don't wear it near as much as I should. I've set up my collection with all watches that I absolutely love and had to have(with the exception of the blue dial Artego that has eluded me for so long), so it makes for a tough decision every morning on what one I am going to wear. I catch hell from my buddies and coworkers for my watch obsession and the fact that I never wear the same watch 2 days in a row. At any rate, love the Laguna and many thanks for the cool badge.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I can definitely relate to that difficulty of choosing the watch to wear! I've decided on a rule of "at least a weak or so" anytime I take one out of the "watches drawer"... Just so I can have the time to appreciate how accurate this or that watch is . What's the point in having a perfectly regulated watch that's withing COSC specs if you only wear it two days? ;-) by the way, feel free to post pics of your beauties!!




Anyway, I had to regulate my Laguna... was losing 7 to 10 seconds a day. Now it's been 3 days and I'm at -5 seconds... around -2s a day. Quite acceptable, I'd say! That gave me the opportunity to see the insides of it, and it's well finished and clean, o-rings are lubricated just as needed... the case back seems to be two parts or at least quite thick (hence the magnetic resistance, I suppose)...
I should have taken pics...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And a lume shot, to illustrate... It's very good lume, even if not "nuclear" as in some cases...
very legible, 'till the wee hours.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree and my only issue with the watch. I was thinking this exact same thing about an hour ago when swapping a strap for bracelet. I almost always prefer drilled lugs.



OnTimeGabe said:


> While I can certainly understand the design aesthetic of not going with drilled lugs, the Laguna is a watch that could really use them. My lugs were scratched up from the previous owner and I've since added a few more myself. I'm not really bothered by it, though. The two-sided spring bar remover would come in very handy with this watch.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's mine with lume shot.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Just received my black bezel Laguna... two words: freakin' awesome! Adjusting the bracelet was a breeze with the included screw driver (much prefer single sided screws) but as others have said, strap swapping is a bit of a pain. I don't care about scratching the underside of the lugs (the brushed finish can easily be retouched and in reality it's a part of the watch no one ever sees), but refitting the bracelet took me a good 10 minutes; for some reason I just could not get the 12 o'clock spring bar to line up on both sides. In any case, that aside, I absolutely love the watch.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jake E said:


> Just received my black bezel Laguna... two words: freakin' awesome! Adjusting the bracelet was a breeze with the included screw driver (much prefer single sided screws) but as others have said, strap swapping is a bit of a pain. I don't care about scratching the underside of the lugs (the brushed finish can easily be retouched and in reality it's a part of the watch no one ever sees), but refitting the bracelet took me a good 10 minutes; for some reason I just could not get the 12 o'clock spring bar to line up on both sides. In any case, that aside, I absolutely love the watch.


Interesting looking at your pic...like several others I have noticed, the short lug-to-lug lets the reasonably big Laguna work on smaller wrists. It looks really good in your pic.


----------



## 4Play (Mar 12, 2011)

I am unofficially an official member of the Laguna Club. Even though she is not brand new, she is new to me. Should arrive, with some luck, by Tuesday. Took the liberty to add the Laguna Club to my signature. Now, if there was one for the Puck, I would add that as well.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

bedlam said:


> Interesting looking at your pic...like several others I have noticed, the short lug-to-lug lets the reasonably big Laguna work on smaller wrists. It looks really good in your pic.


Thanks! The combination of the relatively short lug-to-lug distance and the articulation of the case, specifically the downward slope of the lugs, really helps offset the overal size and creates an extremely comfortable timepiece. I tried the Isofrane strap out for a bit, very comfortbale but probably won't be my day to day option. I really like the look and feel of the Hadley Roma 2040 leather strap. I wore my Laguna on the HR2040 most of the evening and found it extremely comfortable. Ultimately last night I switched back to the stainless bracelet. It's a great chunk of steal and, with the exception of my Panerai 104, I tend to prefer most sports watches on metal bracelets, at least most of the time.

On the bright side I'm getting better at not mangling the underside of the lugs when refitting the bracelet... I'm still having problems getting the spring bars to both seat correctly with the bracelet. One side with pop in easily, and then it's a lot of fiddling and adjusting the get the other side in. Oh well, at least I have no concerns about the security of the bracelet. =)


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake E said:


> Thanks! The combination of the relatively short lug-to-lug distance and the articulation of the case, specifically the downward slope of the lugs, really helps offset the overal size and creates an extremely comfortable timepiece. I tried the Isofrane strap out for a bit, very comfortbale but probably won't be my day to day option. I really like the look and feel of the Hadley Roma 2040 leather strap. I wore my Laguna on the HR2040 most of the evening and found it extremely comfortable. Ultimately last night I switched back to the stainless bracelet. It's a great chunk of steal and, with the exception of my Panerai 104, I tend to prefer most sports watches on metal bracelets, at least most of the time.
> 
> On the bright side I'm getting better at not mangling the underside of the lugs when refitting the bracelet... I'm still having problems getting the spring bars to both seat correctly with the bracelet. One side with pop in easily, and then it's a lot of fiddling and adjusting the get the other side in. Oh well, at least I have no concerns about the security of the bracelet. =)


I have to echo this sentiment. This is a really comfortable watch to wear. I put the Isofrane on it the second day, and it's been that way since. I just love the way it hugs the wrist, but with extreme comfort. The black bezel and black Isofrane also look great together (what doesn't look good with Isofrane?).

On another note, I've had the Laguna for 10 days now, and it's lost all of 7 seconds to the Naval atomic clock time. I would say it loses 2 sec. daily, and maybe gains 2 sec. daily if kept crown down when not wearing it. Phenomenal!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I definitely concur! This is a fantastically comfortable watch to wear.

Mine was loosing 7 to 10 seconds a day in the beginning... However, a quick regulation yielded very neat results. I've set the hour last Thursday at 14h, and now it is exactly 4.5 seconds slow... So looses 1.4 seconds a day on average ;-)


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I switched back to the Isofrane... Enjoying day number one of my vacation.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The dial is just spot on. Looks great.


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am in! My Christmas gift arrived today. The packaging, shipping, and execution of the accompanying items are top notch. The watch itself has the fit and finish the board members said. It is a beast on the metal band. Can't wait to get it on leather (every photo I've seen of the Laguna, it looks great on everything). An outstanding time piece and buying experience.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the club, topher512! 
I'm also very impatient to get it on leather... Will get two or three after Xmas.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got my or/blk laguna today.
Superb build and quality.Not a bracelet guy so straight on to the isofrane strap which is superb.


----------



## 5thofjuly (Mar 19, 2011)

Got my orange/black Laguna back in June and love it. I keep going back and forth between the bracelet and the isofrane. I can't decide which I like more. The only downside is that it steals wrist time away from my Bluering!


----------



## RJD851 (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a nice holiday package from Jason today. The laguna is a great watch...very substantial and high build quality. A tad smaller than I expected but I have a small wrist so no complaints there. Favorite feature has to be the curved case...overall the best fitting and most comfortable watch I have owned. Excellent service and communication from Jason - great packaging and presentation as well.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Tennisdad said:


> Got a nice holiday package from Jason today. The laguna is a great watch...very substantial and high build quality. A tad smaller than I expected but I have a small wrist so no complaints there. Favorite feature has to be the curved case...overall the best fitting and most comfortable watch I have owned. Excellent service and communication from Jason - great packaging and presentation as well.


Looks perfect on the wrist. Congrats!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Mine on a Kane Heritage strap.










Lume shot.


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

One of, if not the best watch I've ever worn.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, superb watch all around. I've been wearing mine for Christmas, will be wearing it for the first of January (actually it's the only watch I've taken with me for my two weeks holidays at my parents'). Works well for dressy, for sporty, everything!

And lume is super, too... Strong AND long lasting. I have no trouble at all telling the time at 9 in the morning, if I went to bed at 1!

A really great job by Jason...


----------



## agallo (Jul 12, 2011)

Just order my Luguna today! Black bezel! Can't wait to get it. I consider it my late for me Christmas gift!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Eventually went back home, so my Laguna has migrated on the black Isofrane (I hadn't tried it yet).

It's really a great strap, soft, firm, elastic but not too much, long enough to fit over most wet suits... Even smells nice


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Got mine yesterday! Very comfortable curved case, not keen on the Stock Strap and The Isofrane is too long but it looks fab on a Mesh and an incoming Toshi Black leather with white stitching.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

I got a request for wrist shots of the mesh so here you go.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Everything about the Laguna dial is just so CLEAN. The hour markers, the font of the logo, the hands...it's just superb. I bet it looks even better in the flesh.

The more I look at pics of the Laguna the more I desire to own one.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> Everything about the Laguna dial is just so CLEAN. The hour markers, the font of the logo, the hands...it's just superb. I bet it looks even better in the flesh.
> 
> The more I look at pics of the Laguna the more I desire to own one.


Yeah, it's even more mesmerizing in the flesh (well, in the steel... ) There's something about this watch that really makes it look... well, maybe not "perfect" but something like that!


----------



## Hubris (Aug 21, 2011)

Just recv'd my pre-loved Laguna w/ grey bezel yesterday. Set up with the tools was a breeze, although I would have preferred the drilled lugs. Wearing on the Isofrane at the moment but the bracelet is so solid and looks so great with the Laguna I know it's going to alternate. What a great package Halios put together! I know its going to disappoint some people since they have discontinued the grey and orange bezel but kudos for moving forward with the product line.


----------



## DucatiMonster (Nov 12, 2010)

My latest acquisition and quickly one of my favorites


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

DucatiMonster said:


> My latest acquisition and quickly one of my favorites


The versatility is the big factor for me. The watch is just casual enough _and_ just dressy enough to work well in so many contexts. A perfect all-rounder :-!


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Just received mine...
+1 on looks! Great on the Iso
+1 on lume, this bad boy glows
The Isofrane smells heavenly, can't stop smelling it 
Need to get a 2-sided strap remover haha!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bree said:


> Just received mine...
> +1 on looks! Great on the Iso
> +1 on lume, this bad boy glows
> The Isofrane smells heavenly, can't stop smelling it
> Need to get a 2-sided strap remover haha!


You'll see, it's even worse putting the bracelet back on... But well, only once in a while. And it just works so well on so many different straps/bracelets...
The thing I regret, is that it's not really easy to store the watch on the isofrane in the box: the bracelet does not go in the isofrane slot.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Pakz said:


> You'll see, it's even worse putting the bracelet back on... But well, only once in a while. And it just works so well on so many different straps/bracelets...
> The thing I regret, is that it's not really easy to store the watch on the isofrane in the box: the bracelet does not go in the isofrane slot.


yeah, but i think i'm going to keep it on the iso for a while, just looks better on it imho


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Isofrane all the way i took my bracelet off as soon as i got .
Don't like bracelets period


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

On Kain today.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys, all those pics on leather have me convinced. Next time my Laguna goes on my wrist (after next Thursday, I'd say) it's going to be on a leather strap!
Only question is... Black or brown ?


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

I leaned toward brown, obviously, but my next best guess would have been a really dark grey. I think black would overpower that dial.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I love this watch, but I cannot for the life of me get the 12 o'clock springbar into both holes when putting the bracelet back on. The 6 o'clock one is fine and springbars on straps are fine, so I'm not sure what it is about the bracelet. Any tips for getting it to line up?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

kwiteaboy said:


> I love this watch, but I cannot for the life of me get the 12 o'clock springbar into both holes when putting the bracelet back on. The 6 o'clock one is fine and springbars on straps are fine, so I'm not sure what it is about the bracelet. Any tips for getting it to line up?


Its tight but not hard with the right technique.

Get the endlink seated between the lugs and pushed up flat against the watch head so that its just the springbar ends that are are stopping it from dropping in. Edge one end of the spring bar down into the lug space with a tool but keep it sitting up near the top, then do the same with the other. They are now both sitting inside the lugs but not seated in their holes yet. Use your fingers to push the endlink towards the watch head and slowly move the endlink down further - keep a positive pressure on the endlink going towards the watch head as you push down. In my experience the springbar ends will pop into their holes once you get the endlink low enough.

If you use springbars that are too thin you will have a problem as they won't seat properly in the holes. You need to use springbars the same thickness as those Jason sent with the watch.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

After about two humiliating hours in the last two days, it worked! Thanks for the tips, bedlam. Just told my wife she's off the hook for a leather strap for this thing, as I am never taking the bracelet off again!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Jason sent me this how-to video when I was having trouble with my bracelet. He makes it look so easy. It really helps knowing what direction to attack it from.

VID-20120112-00001.3GP - YouTube


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Very helpful! He really does make it look easy. Making me think about the leather straps I could put on this now...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

rockandrye said:


> Jason sent me this how-to video when I was having trouble with my bracelet. He makes it look so easy. It really helps knowing what direction to attack it from.
> 
> VID-20120112-00001.3GP - YouTube


What Jason is doing is similar to what I was saying. I prefer my way though so that if you accidentally scratch the lugs you will do it on the hidden underside with my technique vs the visible front edge with Jason's technique.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

kwiteaboy said:


> Very helpful! He really does make it look easy. Making me think about the leather straps I could put on this now...


The personal touch is what sets the boutique companies apart. The man who designed and built the watch sending us video's demonstrating bracelets changes? Never going to happen with a brand name ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

bedlam said:


> What Jason is doing is similar to what I was saying. I prefer my way though so that if you accidentally scratch the lugs you will do it on the hidden underside with my technique vs the visible front edge with Jason's technique.


Also more or less the technique I use... Except Jason does it in seconds, it takes me like 1 or 2 minutes per side...

Great thing, posting this video! Jason, you're the man!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

bedlam said:


> What Jason is doing is similar to what I was saying. I prefer my way though so that if you accidentally scratch the lugs you will do it on the hidden underside with my technique vs the visible front edge with Jason's technique.


I need to try your technique, too, as it would be really easy to butcher the lugs coming from the front side. I think I tried something like this before, but never could get one end of the springbar inside the lugs. The end link is such a good fit that there isn't much wiggle room once it's seated between the lugs.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Can someone please tell me if the bracelet has a wetsuit extender. I'm pulling the trigger on a Laguna out of Jason's next batch...Thanks


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

It does. Good choice :-!


----------



## bbqbrew (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got mine a couple of days ago. This really is a special watch. It does it all! I can wear this piece with anything in my wardrobe and not feel out of place. Awesome price and wonderful piece.


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

It just occurred to me that I haven't joined this thread and posted any pics. So here's my Laguna:

















On a Teddy Hanna strap:








And the obligatory lume shot:


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

bbqbrew said:


> I just got mine a couple of days ago. This really is a special watch. It does it all! I can wear this piece with anything in my wardrobe and not feel out of place. Awesome price and wonderful piece.


I have had watches that could stretch between dress and tool roles but none that did each equally well. The Laguna is the first watch I have been able to recommend to one-watch people that I am confident will work well in every context, including being a competent dive watch.


----------



## Hubris (Aug 21, 2011)

Was out shooting landscapes the other day and my Laguna jumped in the way:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hubris said:


> Was out shooting landscapes the other day and my Laguna jumped in the way:


Nice pics, but is there any specific reason why you mounted the long part of the Isofrane "inside-out" ?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Nice pics, but is there any specific reason why you mounted the long part of the Isofrane "inside-out" ?


Heh heh...I wondered who would be the one to have to point that out. Clearly, he just made an error ;-)

The photos are really nice though so I didn't want to take the shine off.


----------



## Hubris (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, I became belatedly aware of the mistake after I had struggled interminably with changing to the Isofrane from the bracelet. After I saw the mistake I figured leave it alone...not worth the time to correct.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hubris said:


> Yes, I became belatedly aware of the mistake after I had struggled interminably with changing to the Isofrane from the bracelet. After I saw the mistake I figured leave it alone...not worth the time to correct.


Well, removing the bracelet or putting it back can be a real pain. But removing and resetting the isofrane is fairly easy, I've found, when using the tool included in the box.
And I believe that those ridges on the underside of the Isofrane really do change the way it grabs at your wrist... Really, I think you should try turning it again!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

What size straps fit it?


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> What size straps fit it?


22 mm


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Grey one found on the sales forum. So excited


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Wendego (Jul 7, 2010)

A few shots at the beach; with my camera phone...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

My favorite things...My watch and my Jeep Wrangler...Put them together, and I am a happy camper!!!!


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, I will be an owner in as little as one week. So, I'm in! Obligatory pics to follow


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the klüb, guys!! 
Wear them in good health!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Just an update on the accuracy of my Laguna: I'm running about -2 sec/day when wearing it, and can gain +2 sec/day if left in the crown down position. Since I usually alternate with my Squale, this means the Laguna stays dead on. Can't argue with that! |>

Also, after a brief flirtation with the bracelet over several weeks, it's back on Isofrane. There is just something really special about the Laguna on a strap.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

In an effort to move to a one watch for all situations, I bought a Laguna. I have been wearing my Laguna on the bracelet for the past two weeks. Although it is the most comfortable bracelet I have worn, I wanted to try it on a strap. I picked up a BJ Straps brown leather, and I think that as good as this watch looks on a bracelet, it is definitely a strap watch. I find that on a strap, with the space between the lugs not filled in, like the bracelet does, I notice the curves on this watch MUCH more. I like it on the bracelet, but the watch feels much more square. 






View attachment 625752


This is the look for casual wear. I have a black zulu incoming today for sporty/wet wear and I am now on the hunt for a thin black leather, maybe even a faux croc for more a more dressy look. I think the Laguna can pull off all of these looks with ease.


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

As promised. Appreciating all the finer things in life... :-!


----------



## Wellington (Oct 20, 2011)

I looooove saddleback leather. I dont see myself ever carrying a store bought leather wallet again. I emailed them about doing watch straps, but they said nothing is on the horizon as far as straps go. Disappointing. Very nice laguna as well.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Maverick888 said:


> As promised. Appreciating all the finer things in life... :-!


Well, because of this post, I just ordered a wallet from them  I am such a follower


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Late to the party. What a great watch the Laguna is...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Been wearing mine below the surface (in the London's subway, not the Caribbean... sadly) and on the bracelet again...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

After a quick buff and polish i am back in love....Now, there is a slight nick on the outside bezel case  Also, mine seems to have the half click issue, where it keeps shifting about a half click even with out touch the crown...Is there any resolution to this?

Any how, I have a very very special strap coming for this watch. I had SNPR make me a Marina 1860 strap, with my grandfathers nick name, birthday and initials. The man is my hero!!! I can't wait to get this strap attached to the Laguna!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

what's the 1/2 click issue? I'd like to know as I may be trying a Laguna soon


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> what's the 1/2 click issue? I'd like to know as I may be trying a Laguna soon


I suppose it means the internal bezel drifts or is easily moved when the crown is bumped. As far as I know, this would be a pretty isolated issue. I've never experienced this. My bezel only moves when I intentionally turn its crown.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

There are no clicks. Its a completely smooth action. I suggest he is saying the Bezel moves a mm at times. I haven't found that personally, but it's possible. I have actually found less movement generally than with a conventional external Bezel. It's not something that should concern you


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

rockandrye said:


> I suppose it means the internal bezel drifts or is easily moved when the crown is bumped. As far as I know, this would be a pretty isolated issue. I've never experienced this. My bezel only moves when I intentionally turn its crown.


I would say, with this design, the slight drift should be expected as the crown sometimes rubs with your skin. But, I don't understand the concern if the drift is merely a mm away. The watch itself trumps the fairly small and negligible imperfection. It's a great watch and I'm keeping mine forever.


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> Well, because of this post, I just ordered a wallet from them  I am such a follower


Saddleback is worth every penny. They last forever and is back by 100-year warranty. Can't beat that! And with the Laguna, they are the perfect pair in terms of quality that will exceed everyone's expectations.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Maverick888 said:


> I would say, with this design, the slight drift should be expected as the crown sometimes rubs with your skin. But, I don't understand the concern if the drift is merely a mm away. The watch itself trumps the fairly small and negligible imperfection. It's a great watch and I'm keeping mine forever.


Gotta say, its not an 'imperfection' at all. Its a benefit over an external bezel option.

If I try hard I can move the Laguna bezel a mm or 2 with an 'accidental' bash at the crown. I can move the bezel on an SKX more than double that with exactly the same kind of hit on the edge of the bezel. A bezel presents a far larger target than the crown on the Laguna and it can move twice as far as the Laguna does. Would you really call that result a fault in the Laguna??


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is by designed and not an imperfection. My Bremont has an internal bezel that clicks, but this doesn't and I don't see anything wrong with this. I need to post pics in here of my Laguna. 

Btw. - I had an issue with my fat springbars breaking and sent an email to Jason. He sent me a few freee of charge and I have to say customer service like that is amazing. Nevermind actually being able to email the owner himself and receive a fast response.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't seem to get an email returned regarding availability of the next batch. Not the best of starts here.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Picked up a new Black/Orange in January. Like it so much have a Grey one incoming from a WUS member. What will March hold...:think:


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

underpar said:


> I can't seem to get an email returned regarding availability of the next batch. Not the best of starts here.


Well, 2 emails over 5 days and no reply. If I can't get a reply when trying to give them money, I can only imagine how bad after sales service would be.

I guess I'll see if Helson will take my money.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

underpar said:


> Well, 2 emails over 5 days and no reply. If I can't get a reply when trying to give them money, I can only imagine how bad after sales service would be.
> 
> I guess I'll see if Helson will take my money.


No excuses, but the second batch of Pucks was shipped today. As I believe it's only Jason working on all that, it's understandable that he'd be backed up with QC and shipping and everything and might put emails on the back burner for a few days. It's a shame if this puts you off the Laguna, which almost instantly became my favorite watch when it hit my wrist, but it's understandable.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

underpar said:


> Well, 2 emails over 5 days and no reply. If I can't get a reply when trying to give them money, I can only imagine how bad after sales service would be.
> 
> I guess I'll see if Helson will take my money.


Is this some kind of joke? Maybe complain somewhere besides an "owner's club." I don't see anyone else having issues. Jason has been superb pre and post sale in my experience.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Matt, I had a great experience dealing with Jason on a Bluering I had an issue with. It took cate of it even though I had bought it used from a WUSer and it was slightly past warranty expiration. It was great to deal with. He could be ill, on vacation, busy working on delievries.. so it may get to backed up emails in a little while. But his CS is great and so are his watches, give them a shot


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

rockandrye said:


> Is this some kind of joke? Maybe complain somewhere besides an "owner's club." I don't see anyone else having issues. Jason has been superb pre and post sale in my experience.


Yeah, it's a big joke. This is how I spend my time.

I actually just received a reply an hour ago, most likely because of this thread. While I appreciate the apology for the delay that kind of CS is a big turn off. I'm a business owner and I would never let any potential customer wait like that. Sorry if this offends anyone.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

underpar said:


> Yeah, it's a big joke. This is how I spend my time.
> 
> I actually just received a reply an hour ago, most likely because of this thread. While I appreciate the apology for the delay that kind of CS is a big turn off. I'm a business owner and I would never let any potential customer wait like that. Sorry if this offends anyone.


People have reported literally endless over the top, outstanding CS experiences from Jason Lim - he is as close as it gets to a CS 'saint' in the boutique watch world. So you getting turned off because you had to wait a few days on an email to a one man operation in the middle of a peak period for him comes over to people here as a little petty.

Regardless, I hope you give the guy a break and try the Halios product. It is worth it.

Cheers.


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

I wanna be an owner! What an amazing looking watch. Laguna is my next!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Some general Laguna pr0n...


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

OK, I'll play. I just returned from a week long business trip where the only watch I brought was the Laguna. It is wearing its bracelet now, but here's a pic on leather. Great watch, great company.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome Bedlam!! I like that third pic. Never seen it from that angle. 
Ok I need one now!  gotta track down a well-priced gently used Laguna ;-)


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

underpar said:


> While I appreciate the apology for the delay that kind of CS is a big turn off.


I'm just wondering what your experience with omega CS has been? I ask b/c from what I've read that's rather questionable/variable and it would be nice to think we held everyone to the same standard.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ Bedlam, is your Laguna the grey or black bezel version? I find it hard to tell in some pics.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Spoonsey said:


> ^^^^ Bedlam, is your Laguna the grey or black bezel version? I find it hard to tell in some pics.


Black bezel


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Cleans Up said:


> I'm just wondering what your experience with omega CS has been? I ask b/c from what I've read that's rather questionable/variable and it would be nice to think we held everyone to the same standard.


Well I was inquiring about a purchase so I guess, to answer your question, if I called or emailed an Omega AD to inquire about a purchase and they didn't return my inquiry for 5 days I wouldn't be buying from them either. Hope that helps.


----------



## evoboost18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like Laguna sold out quick today. Does anyone how long before the second batch comes out?


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Im in...


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

Recently changed teams from grey to black and orange


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

edogg534 said:


> Recently changed teams from grey to black and orange


Glad to see you found one


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

And I recently changed from black/orange to all black (on soft saddleback leather)


















Have a great weekend!

Eric


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Wellington said:


> I looooove saddleback leather. I dont see myself ever carrying a store bought leather wallet again. I emailed them about doing watch straps, but they said nothing is on the horizon as far as straps go. Disappointing. Very nice laguna as well.


I have a cheap address for those straps in Europe, if you are interested drop me a PM.

Eric


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Received mine about a week ago and have been wearing it non stop. Awesome watch in so many ways. I'm waiting on some fresh spring bars from Jason so I can try the OEM bracelet. Winner !


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just in. Man, this is comfortable, I need to get me some other colors as well!! Rockin'Ron Rocks!!


























Eric


----------



## Oldschool (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in... :-!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea buddy count me in!!! I would post pictures, but have to get the camera back from my girl first


----------



## davidveroy (Feb 29, 2012)

one more in the Laguna Halios Owners Club


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in. Sitting by the pool in Oahu. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

The perfect pool watch! :-!


----------



## ryasja2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

Got mine yesterday and I looove it  Black verision...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone see any renderings of the blue Laguna? I think I'm going to swap out one of my other divers for it.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Raza said:


> Anyone see any renderings of the blue Laguna? I think I'm going to swap out one of my other divers for it.


 I'm dying to the the pics of the blue...I think my black may be up for sale soon, I'm hoping for a sunbrushed or a color similar to the blue used on the Helson SD


----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

nugget40 said:


> I'm dying to the the pics of the blue...I think my black may be up for sale soon, I'm hoping for a sunbrushed or a color similar to the blue used on the Helson SD


dibs!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

20 minutes ago, Jason confirmed that it's a blue dial with a blue bezel. 

Some watches are getting cleared out so it doesn't hurt my quest for a Tudor Heritage Chrono, but the blue Laguna will be replacing one of my "keeper" divers.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I forgot to join the club.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got a new Blue on the way |>


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

me too


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> I've got a new Blue on the way |>


Y'all be sure to post them IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

copperjohn said:


> I forgot to join the club.


I forgot to join as well ... picked up a pre-loved black/grey a month or so ago. Waiting on a Toshi strap to come in for it. Just a great watch!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Medphred said:


> I forgot to join as well ... picked up a pre-loved black/grey a month or so ago. Waiting on a Toshi strap to come in for it. Just a great watch!


I am considering some strap options. Be sure to post THAT please.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

My Blue Laguna just showed up  ...haven't even unboxed her yet.


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

Bwana1 said:


> My Blue Laguna just showed up  ...haven't even unboxed her yet.


Congrats! Mine did too and she's a beauty!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

x 3 
sizing it now

hand set outline frames are not black


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Here's mine.










Sent from my Dell Streak


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Got my black Laguna in couple of weeks ago. With my almost 6.25" wrist, with all the links gone and tightest adjustment, the bracelet is still a bit loose (at 208 grams total).









Throw on the isofrane and save the day. On 2nd to last or last hole, both work well. It's also substantially lighter, 146 grams total.









So for those with skinny wrist size like mine, I think Laguna is about as big as can possibly fit. My wrist is relatively flat, so similar size but rounder wrists will have the edges hanging.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


>


Nice pics Raffy!

Sent from my Dell Streak


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

First grey then black/orange, now all black.


----------



## watchsavvy (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey if any of you gracious owners want to sell your halios laguna to me, feel free to PM me as I have my paypal locked and loaded! I would prefer the grey bezel but I would also settle for black


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Super stoked with my Blue Laguna, can't wait for the blue ISO to trick it out even further. Looking for a nice leather strap if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

*Black or Grey bezel for sale? Full kit*

Hoping to see if anyone is either looking to sell, or knows of someone who is. If you are / do let me know by PM or [email protected]. I've tried WTB without much success so branching out a bit. Thanks guys!


----------



## ricsif (Apr 9, 2012)

On a custom leather strap (from my lovely GF):








The inside of the strap:








Sorry for the crappy pictures!


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

Bought a used Laguna with some minor hand modification a while back. Wasn't aware of this thread, but now that I've found it, I must post. Also, this is the first I'd heard of the blue Laguna - its beautiful!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting mod, although I like the original hands better.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

it was great for me because I loved the Laguna, but don't like hands that get wider as they go out like the original hands.


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

That Blue version looks sharp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Where is Halios located in Vancouver? I live downtown and wanted to go check them out but can't find them on a map search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

tsimtcu8 said:


> Where is Halios located in Vancouver? I live downtown and wanted to go check them out but can't find them on a map search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure that they have a proper office where you can go and meet but you could likely meet somewhere for a coffee or something. I could be wrong though, best to contact them directly and ask.


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Any word on when the blue ISO will be mailed out from Halios?


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not an owner quite yet but after meeting Jason today will likely be one in a few days








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

*New owner, loving the laguna!*

Just picked up a pre-loved gray off the sellers forum and LOVE this watch. Happy to join the family here. However after wearing it for a few days I'm realizing I prefer the black bezel. Anyone with black interested in trading for gray? I also have a WTT ad up but wanted to check here as well. It's in excellent, 95% TZ condition with warranty card dated May 15 2012. Have great feedback on ebay (dugan.rec), but am new to the forum. Let me know guys, but either way happy to be here!

Ryan

Pics to come


----------



## JonF (Jan 24, 2007)

I just received mine today... I love it! I suspect it is going to get a lot of wrist time...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

Just joined the club today! Love it! However I had a question- the springbars that came with the watch seem to be a bit longer than my usual 22mm bars and I am having trouble fitting the isofrane using them. Has anyone else ran into this problem or am I just approaching it the wrong way? Never seen this happen before with any of my other watches or straps that are 22mm.

I love the bracelet so its not a big deal right now but for future use.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

The spring bars went with the isofrane just fine for me.


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

Anybody get their blue Isofrane? Saw on another forum that a member posted yesterday that he got his already ... He also got his blue Laguna in the original, much-nicer-than-the-one-I-got hinged box! What gives?


----------



## JonF (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*



ManMachine said:


> The spring bars went with the isofrane just fine for me.


Me as well... I put it on the isofrane with the supplied spring bars as soon as I got it.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*



JonF said:


> Me as well... I put it on the isofrane with the supplied spring bars as soon as I got it.


Measured them out and they are definitely 24mm spring bars... i tried a pair of my 22 and they went in fine. Maybe the puck is a 24mm lug and the bars just got mixed up.

Oh well.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

Email Jason and he'll take care of the issue.


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

Hi all!

First of all, congrats on your beautiful Lagunas, I have been battling back and forth between a Laguna and a Helson SharkDiver for WEEKS but I'm finally ALL IN on a Laguna. Problem is it's REALLY stretching my budget at $750 shipped and I'm having the damndest time finding one used (go figure, lol).

Anyway if anyone is considering parting ways with theirs please keep me in mind. To be honest, I've been here (WUS) VERY sparingly over the last 5 years just to avoid making new purchases, lol, but I'm a straight-shooting, honest and fair guy: 100%. Check my ebay feedback, member name "thejamestownoasis". 100%. Perfect.

Didn't mean to plod into this thread like this but I'm in love with this watch and figure I'd offer up a great home if anyone is on the fence!

Thanks and very respectfully,

James


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

Ok, please disregard the above, I bit the bullet and will be ordering NEW today.

Now, the question is: BLACK or BLUE?!

I'm going down to a single daiy wearer so the black seems like the obvious choice, but the blue just looks so understated and basically, bad-a$$.

I'm leaning blue right now, anyone who has had both or just an opinion in general?

thanks!
James


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*



jamestownoasis said:


> Ok, please disregard the above, I bit the bullet and will be ordering NEW today.
> 
> Now, the question is: BLACK or BLUE?!
> 
> ...


Hehehe! The power of WUS is strong! You couldn't resist. I would go with black if you want versatility even if I have never seen the blue one in steel, black is a classic if you wish to wear it daily, of course, this is just my humble opinion, both look good. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*



DM71 said:


> Hehehe! The power of WUS is strong! You couldn't resist. I would go with black if you want versatility even if I have never seen the blue one in steel, black is a classic if you wish to wear it daily, of course, this is just my humble opinion, both look good. Good luck and congrats!


thanks my friend. Right when I thought I was locked in on a Shark Diver the Laguna just won me over with its one of a kind appearance and subsequent versatility as a daily-wearer.

I'm now 100% confident in my decision to move forward with it. And ditto on your opinion with black...although I prolly wear less black than most guys and really love blue so I'm getting pushed that way (blue) quite a bit.

Could honestly be a coin toss, here. 

James


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

I just traded my black Laguna for a blue one. The blue is a very dynamic color. It changes with the lighting. Under the sun, it's leaning towards a lighter blue (think Charger powder blue). Under clouds or inside, it's French blue. In dark areas it can look almost black. I guess those feel that they want a watch for formal settings may not prefer this, but being a dive watch I think it works great for me.

I might have stayed with black if the indices have chrome borders.


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*



ManMachine said:


> I just traded my black Laguna for a blue one. The blue is a very dynamic color. It changes with the lighting. Under the sun, it's leaning towards a lighter blue (think Charger powder blue). Under clouds or inside, it's French blue. In dark areas it can look almost black. I guess those feel that they want a watch for formal settings may not prefer this, but being a dive watch I think it works great for me.
> 
> I might have stayed with black if the indices have chrome borders.


thanks for the info on the blue. That was kind of my feeling...I've seen enough of it through google images to feel pretty confident that it should come off quite well even with more formal attire. It seems like the more subdued the light, the more relaxed the color. Dynamic is a good way of putting it.

It's blue, then, lol.

James


----------



## JonF (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

You really can't go wrong with a black Laguna. Do post pics if you get one!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

James, the Laguna is worth stretching your budget for, you will not be disappointed. I just got mine last week, and it's an amazing watch, great value, and complete package. Have been wearing it on a ZULU since I received it, and tonight I finally put it on the ISOfrane. In a week or so I'll finally try it on the bracelet. It looks great on anything! Blue or black, post pics once you receive it! Congrats!


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: New owner, loving the laguna!*

What is your wrist size? I have been circling the laguna, but I have a skinny 6.5. That makes me slightly gun shy. Looks great on your wrist. Have heard the iso makes it fit snug? Thanks

QUOTE=D6AMIA6N;5399954]James, the Laguna is worth stretching your budget for, you will not be disappointed. I just got mine last week, and it's an amazing watch, great value, and complete package. Have been wearing it on a ZULU since I received it, and tonight I finally put it on the ISOfrane. In a week or so I'll finally try it on the bracelet. It looks great on anything! Blue or black, post pics once you receive it! Congrats!

View attachment 805060
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DucatiMonster (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice photo of black and orange.

Laguna fits fine on my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

7" inch wrist here.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

6.5" wrist


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Out of blue...guess I wavered too much and missed the boat by a matter of hours. Oh well, the black is fantastic! Just iphone pics here, sorry...










On my 8 1/4" wrist...










The fit and finish is excellent and the wrist presence is 9/10 for me which is saying a lot as I don't have the smallest meat hooks in the world. I could honestly see me getting it in blue too down the road, although I'm prolly more likely to go with a blue Helson SD at this point.

Enjoy the holiday weekend, everyone!

James


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

tsimtcu8 said:


> Where is Halios located in Vancouver? I live downtown and wanted to go check them out but can't find them on a map search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jason is not open to the public. No shop, just an office. Drop him a note off of his website. Not sure if he will be able to show you a watch in person, nor what he has avialable for sale, but you should ask him to see if he can meet up.

Cheers!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of my halios Series (I have 3 Laguna's here). Only missing the Halotype and perhaps the grey and black Laguna (oh yeah... I don't have the DLC puck). Anyhow... here is the picture:




























If you haven't noticed, I like Omega Mesh!


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Here we go...I absolutely love the black but seeing I'm down to one watch for a daily wearer for a spell, I really wish I was able to grab a blue as I wear MUCH more blue and brown everyday over black.

So if anyone here was lucky enough to snag a blue out from under me and is not completely in love with it, let it be known that my one day old, just out of box black version is available for trade.

Absolutely flawless of course.


Otherwise I'll prolly keep it forever...the face has that kind of charcoal iridescent look to it so I may just try a couple of blue bands just for ki

James


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

jamestownoasis said:


> Here we go...I absolutely love the black but seeing I'm down to one watch for a daily wearer for a spell, I really wish I was able to grab a blue as I wear MUCH more blue and brown everyday over black.


Also consider a brown strap. Dark brown look great with black - just ask the Paneraists - and gives you versatility w/ browns and blues


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

James congrats, and great acquisition! Looks great, enjoy!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys I would love to join the Laguna club just as soon as I can get my hands on a grey bezel version. So if anyone has one for sale please let me know. Going crazy not being able to own one. 
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all:

I ordered (5) NATO and Zulu straps off of Amazon from this outfit: Amazon.com At a Glance: Clockwork Synergy, LLC

Actually pretty good quality for $11-$13 apiece and a flat shipping fee of about $2...I spent another buck or so on "expedited". Ordered mine Tuesday and received them yesterday, so no complaints, there.

My iphone4S doesn't do this one justice, IMO. It looks quite nice, actually. The black in the band and the brighter blue don't violate the "black vs. blue" mantra at all, again, imo.

I never had either a zulu or nato and assumed I'd prefer the Zulus simplicity, but the NATO has kinda a more toolish look to it...I really like it. Whaddya think, don't worry, I can take it!

8.25" wrist...specks near the hour hand were atop the crystal, btw.










Have a great weekend, all...

James


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Just got mine a couple of hours ago!










What a beast! Thick, industrial and masculine!










On iso it looks great as well. More tool like.










Just have to get used to the gap...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HDPETECH (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I join the club? Purchased pre-owned from the sales forum. Picked up at the post office today. Even looks better in person than in the photos. I can tell now that a Blue Laguna will be in my future.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey that watch looks familiar!!! Hope you enjoy it buddy, its an awesome watch, hope you have a few nice leather straps for it because it looks great on leather!!


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a blue one incoming, and I CAN'T WAIT. Haven't been this exited in ages.


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

I received it a week ago and I love it. Jason is very reliable.

Mine is presented to the club.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks great on a lot of different straps:




















































Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

What straps are you putting on your blues? Lots of nice straps on the black, but other than the occasional shark mesh I haven't seen any interesting ones on the blue.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

mgz said:


> What straps are you putting on your blues? Lots of nice straps on the black, but other than the occasional shark mesh I haven't seen any interesting ones on the blue.


I met with Jason a while back and he had an awesome light brown that looked awesome with the blue.

For me, I have put Omega shark mesh on my laguna's (including the blue).


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I think Laguna looks best on Iso!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Goes to show, the Laguna is a bonafide chameleon!


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

On a vintage vanquish leather strap.










via GT-S5360


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

A pre-loved blue Laguna straight from post office. Sorry about the picture quality, taken with my cell phone:










I got this in a trade and thought that this will be a "catch and release" watch but now actually seeing and handling it, I'm not so sure anymore.

I absolutely love this funky kinda 70's vibe this watch has! This thing would be right at home on the deck of "Calypso" getting ready for a dive ...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine on Kaine Heritage:

And Iso:


----------



## BadPit (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is my Blue Laguna


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my Blue Laguna on Omega Mesh!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

The Laguna seems to look best with really thick straps. The Isofrane is 5+mm, looks awesome with this case. 

Does anyone know of any straps that are 6mm or more?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in!










Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

After having the watch for some time now, I've come to realize that the best strap for this is the original steel bracelet. Who else wears it with only the original steel bracelet?

I definitely want the black/orange bezel and maybe the blue version.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> After having the watch for some time now, I've come to realize that the best strap for this is the original steel bracelet. Who else wears it with only the original steel bracelet?
> 
> I definitely want the black/orange bezel and maybe the blue version.


I did at first, because it's a royal pain to take it off and put it back on. But, I've been wearing it on the Iso lately and it's pretty fantastic. I do agree though that the bracelet is really good.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

rsimpsss said:


> After having the watch for some time now, I've come to realize that the best strap for this is the original steel bracelet. Who else wears it with only the original steel bracelet?
> 
> I definitely want the black/orange bezel and maybe the blue version.


Yep, just like you, after trying a few different combos, I put back the SS bracelet. The major issue I have with other straps, is that the gap between the lugs and the case is huge. I wanted to put it on mesh but when viewed from the side, I thought it looked really bad so I put back the original bracelet. I guess that with super thick straps like I can see in this thread, it would look better.

Also, I don't know if I'm the only one with this issue, but I had to shave down the underside of the solid end links because they are really sharp like a blade and they were hurting my wrist bone leaving marks after a few hours. This is a bad design IMO and should be corrected (unless i'm the only one). Even the under case hedges are quite sharp. I understand it could be my wrist that is the problem, but I have never had such an issue with over 100 watches purchased. just too bad because I really like the watch but I've been considering selling it because of that.

EDIT: I hear many having problems putting the original bracelet on the watch, there must be something you do wrong because I've done it many times and find it very easy :think:


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

DM71 said:


> Also, I don't know if I'm the only one with this issue, but I had to shave down the underside of the solid end links because they are really sharp like a blade and they were hurting my wrist bone leaving marks after a few hours. This is a bad design IMO and should be corrected (unless i'm the only one). Even the under case hedges are quite sharp. I understand it could be my wrist that is the problem, but I have never had such an issue with over 100 watches purchased. just too bad because I really like the watch but I've been considering selling it because of that.
> 
> EDIT: I hear many having problems putting the original bracelet on the watch, there must be something you do wrong because I've done it many times and find it very easy :think:


My wrist is kinda flat and it doesn't bother me that way. Might be due to your wrist shape. The design of the back portion hugs the wrist. The solid end links are a pain to mount as it's a bit tight making the spring bars difficult to engage.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> After having the watch for some time now, I've come to realize that the best strap for this is the original steel bracelet. Who else wears it with only the original steel bracelet?
> 
> I definitely want the black/orange bezel and maybe the blue version.


I would like to say I'm a fan of the steel bracelet, but I've encountered two issues that make straps a better bet for me.

1) Springbar failures - the springbars around the clasp are really prone to pop out, imo. One occasion caused to watch to drop to the floor, causing a near heart attack. Fortunately only one small battle scar resulted. I inspected the clasp and believe it is due to the design. The steel "T" bar that is held in place by a springbar is not as wide as the clasp itself, causing it to twist and move when putting the watch on or fastening the clasp. I've lost confidence in wearing this watch on the bracelet as a result.

2) The end links looked fine when brand new, but after changing straps a couple of times, the links don't seem to integrate with the case as cleanly any longer. They aren't scratched or damaged, but they will not seat perfectly again even with the springbars firmly snapped in.

In the end, it's not a huge deal for me, because Isofrane looks better than anything else imo.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

@rockandrye - I never had those issues. Might be a production flaw in yours on the clasp or the spring bar used is shorter than it should be leaving some play. I'd email Jason about it. I've changed straps numerous times too before and the end links still is snug in mine.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

DM71 said:


> Yep, just like you, after trying a few different combos, I put back the SS bracelet. The major issue I have with other straps, is that the gap between the lugs and the case is huge. I wanted to put it on mesh but when viewed from the side, I thought it looked really bad so I put back the original bracelet. I guess that with super thick straps like I can see in this thread, it would look better.
> 
> :


Yeah, the gap is big. Actually, if the designers made the side solid instead of making the bottom partly exposed, it might look different. But then again, there's practically just one angle that it looks off, so it doesn't really bother me much.

That said, so far the Isofrane looks great. I guess it's because its 5mm thick. So, I'm looking for straps that are about 6mm. Haha

97% on bracelet for me though.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Found a simple fix to reduce/eliminate the gap:

Before:









After:









The straps are different but the fix works on any strap. On nato, the fix is even simpler. Its ridiculous how simple the fix is.

There's still a small gap but it can be eliminated altogether. Its just that I'm in the office and I don't have the tool and stuff. Believe it or not, I got it that way without removing the strap.

Still trying to figure out how to do that on rubber...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

After almost a year, I finally got a Halios Laguna. There were a few times when I could have had this watch, but I wanted the grey bezel. My patience paid off. Unfortunately, I wont be able to wear it on the bracelet, which is the way I think it looks the best, because my wrist is too small. I wish the bracelet was made where more links could be removed. I have been wearing it on a mesh bracelet, but I don't really like the gap that is left between the bracelet and the case. I really love this watch so i know I will find a solution.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I love my Laguna on OME bracelet, Iso, Zulu and Toshi strap.
I frequently change the strap on occasion, mostly with Iso and Zulu though.
The lug gap doesn't bother me at all. Rather, i think, the different gap due to different straps gives it different looks and feels in each strap.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

GDub said:


> After almost a year, I finally got a Halios Laguna. There were a few times when I could have had this watch, but I wanted the grey bezel. My patience paid off. Unfortunately, I wont be able to wear it on the bracelet, which is the way I think it looks the best, because my wrist is too small. I wish the bracelet was made where more links could be removed. I have been wearing it on a mesh bracelet, but I don't really like the gap that is left between the bracelet and the case. I really love this watch so i know I will find a solution.


If it's on mesh, try putting the springbar in the hole just below where they are now. That way you should have a row that extends so it covers the gap. Try it out, see if that works.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I have completely no idea what you are talking about. Each lug side only has one whole....



lorsban said:


> If it's on mesh, try putting the springbar in the hole just below where they are now. That way you should have a row that extends so it covers the gap. Try it out, see if that works.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> I have completely no idea what you are talking about. Each lug side only has one whole....


I guess that what he means is to pass the spring bar through the second row of mesh instead of the first open row on the bracelet.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Found a simple fix to reduce/eliminate the gap:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Ok, so? You come here to say how easy it is but do not say what you did.  Please share, so we can also understand what you're saying. Your trick seem to work.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

DM71 said:


> I guess that what he means is to pass the spring bar through the second row of mesh instead of the first open row on the bracelet.


Alright. makes sense. Not sure if there is enough room in that whole for links plus a spring bar.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Alright. makes sense. Not sure if there is enough room in that whole for links plus a spring bar.


I don't think either. Maybe someone did it and could show what it looks like?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

DM71 said:


> Ok, so? You come here to say how easy it is but do not say what you did. Please share, so we can also understand what you're saying. You trick seem to work.


Sorry, nobody seemed to give a damn so I didn't bother. Anyway, here's what I did:

Make the strap hole bigger and put a shim over the springbars:

















No more gap since I replaced the shim with a bigger one. Was a toothpick but now I used something thicker:









Told you it was simple. Lol

Experiment with cheaper straps. A shim with a flatter surface works better at keeping the springbar in place. Stiffer straps keep their shape better. You will have a slightly tighter fit if you do this.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

lorsban said:


> Sorry, nobody seemed to give a damn so I didn't bother. Anyway, here's what I did:
> 
> Make the strap hole bigger and put a shim over the springbars:
> 
> ...


I give a damn : ) Thanks for sharing! That's cleaver and it works. I'll keep it in mind if I ever put a leather on mine.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

DM71 said:


> I give a damn : ) Thanks for sharing! That's cleaver and it works. I'll keep it in mind if I ever put a leather on mine.


Originally, I was planning to drill new holes in the case. Then I thought "how the heck am I gonna do that???" Lol

I'm curious about the mesh. Hope someone will try it and post the result.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

DM71 said:


> I don't think either. Maybe someone did it and could show what it looks like?


Actually, I wear all three of my Laguna's with either Omega mesh (seat buckle) or I have a Helson OME style mesh with seat belt buckle. I like the gap. I looks good and I like the ruggedness and the sleakness of both together. The gap does not faz me whatsoever.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The shim is an interesting idea, although I'd worry about it falling out.

The gap doesn't bother me either - in fact, I like the look of the gap, giving the watch (and other watches) a more complete look (not hiding any spots).


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> The shim is an interesting idea, although I'd worry about it falling out.


Once you put the shim in, the lugs cover them completely. So, there's no chance of them falling out. It's also a very tight fit. To remove the shim or the springbar, you have to push them out with something. You can't shake them out no matter how hard you try.



> The gap doesn't bother me either - in fact, I like the look of the gap, giving the watch (and other watches) a more complete look (not hiding any spots).


For me, the gap has the opposite effect. It looks unfinished and it gives me that kind of "peek a boo, up the skirt" kind of vibe. haha! To each his own, I suppose.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

lorsban said:


> If it's on mesh, try putting the springbar in the hole just below where they are now. That way you should have a row that extends so it covers the gap. Try it out, see if that works.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


That didn't work. The holes below are too small for the springbar to pass through. Good try though. I didn't think about that.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Well it was worth a shot. Was about to order a mesh had the trick worked.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Well it was worth a shot. Was about to order a mesh had the trick worked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I think the Laguna looks awesome on mesh. The best? Omega mesh in the flesh, baby!!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

My Laguna on a James Bond Nato, seems to me they were made for each other.


----------



## stumpy1972 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's mine on mesh. Really loving the modern/retro design of this one! Looks great on mesh IMO. Next I'm thinking orange Isofrane.....

BTW, for you leather strap gap OCD'ers, instead of shoving a piece of wood in your strap hole why not just use fat seiko spring bars? They may not eliminate the gap, but they will reduce it and you won't have wet rotting wood in your nice leather strap. Wear your Lagunas in good health. :-!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's mine on leather nato.










Minimal gap:









To reduce the gap, I got an old nato and cut it, and put it between the leather and the springbar.









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

One piece leather NATO? Where did you got it from?

I love mine on isofrane


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

stockae92 said:


> One piece leather NATO? Where did you got it from?
> 
> I love mine on isofrane


Local brand you can get in my country.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Crown and Buckle and sellers on eBay also sell affordable leather natos. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Great ideas guys. I swapped out my mesh out for leather. B.J. leather that is.


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

GDub said:


> Great ideas guys. I swapped out my mesh out for leather. B.J. leather that is.


That looks great! I have a Catfish Hunter BJ baseball strap on one of my Seiko 6309 divers, love it!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like the dark brown leather that Jason is showing with the blue Laguna. (Although I probably won't bother him again asking whether the strap fits my skinny wrist.)


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Laguna on "new" leather from a local maker:


























Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

lorsban said:


> Laguna on "new" leather from a local maker:


Awesome strap. Do you have a picture of the buckle?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Awesome strap. Do you have a picture of the buckle?


I will take a pic later but the buckle is just a plain one. Not those big Panerai style one's.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Love the case shape of these. Chunkier then the kontiki heritage but wears rather well. Still haven't found a leather strap I like on it...


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had my DLC Puck for less than a week and I'm already thinking about the Laguna. All of these great pictures are pushing me closer to pulling the trigger!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

logan2z said:


> I've had my Puck for less than a week and I'm already thinking about the Laguna. All of these great pictures are pushing me closer to pulling the trigger!


Go! You won't regret it. I have both and next on my list is the puck DLC.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Laguna on Isofrane, you're cruel 

The DLC Puck is the one I just bought. Been wearing it a ton and really love it.


----------



## Eclipse0001 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's mine.. A Bluey on the brown leather strap that Jason sells. I love it!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Eclipse0001 said:


> Here's mine.. A Bluey on the brown leather strap that Jason sells. I love it!


That looks very nice! The thick strap fills the lug gap, I'll have a look on his site.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

Picked up this one froma a forum member here a month or so ago. Love it!!


----------



## Eclipse0001 (Jul 13, 2009)

DM71 said:


> That looks very nice! The thick strap fills the lug gap, I'll have a look on his site.


You may have to email him directly to get one. I think mine was 75.00. Lagunas have to be the hardest watch I've ever dealt with to change the bracelet/strap on. It was worth it though. Today, it's back on the bracelet.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Eclipse0001 said:


> You may have to email him directly to get one. I think mine was 75.00. Lagunas have to be the hardest watch I've ever dealt with to change the bracelet/strap on. It was worth it though. Today, it's back on the bracelet.


Jason put out a Youtube video on putting the bracelet back on. It came in handy when I had my Laguna. It's been linked to before, I think earlier in this thread. Here it is for those that might not want to go back that far:

Installing bracelet on HALIOS Laguna - YouTube


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Eclipse0001 said:


> You may have to email him directly to get one. I think mine was 75.00. Lagunas have to be the hardest watch I've ever dealt with to change the bracelet/strap on. It was worth it though. Today, it's back on the bracelet.


Thanks for the tip as I couldn't find it on his site.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to inform you that now European (potential) customers can also choose to go to Halios Watches Europe. Not only to make a Halios purchase, but also for service-related questions, That's why I thought it would be OK to post here as well.

We distribute Halios in Europe (on an exclusive basis in the Benelux, Germany, France and the Scandinavian countries). Our other shop (hence my avatar) is that of Magrette Timepieces. We like things from far away.... But especially we like personable watch makers that try to provide enthusiasts with a good value for money and true customer service. We hope we can assist Halios to expand the success of the brand, remaining with both feet on the ground and listening to our customers. Hope to virtually meet some of you in the future!

Stephan

Halios Watches Europe
[email protected]


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Any blue dial Laguna owners (preferably with the Halios brown leather strap) interested in trading for a black/orange dial Laguna?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Has No Left said:


> Any blue dial Laguna owners (preferably with the Halios brown leather strap) interested in trading for a black/orange dial Laguna?


This is more appropriate of a posting in the WTB or FS Forums in WUS.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> This is more appropriate of a posting in the WTB or FS Forums in WUS.


My bad...created a thread there also.


----------



## carlos45 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am less than a day in to my Laguna, and wanting to swap out of the stock bracelet already. Have any owners tried Harold's BOR bracelet, and if so can you provide a pic? Thanks!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe 10 mins ago I ordered a blue Laguna...can't wait to have it!!!


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Just received a black dial version yesterday! It is awesome. My first impression was that it was smaller than I anticipated. That was a bit of a shock. Definitely looks great on the wrist. 

I'll be sure to add some photos soon.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> Just received a black dial version yesterday! It is awesome. My first impression was that it was smaller than I anticipated. That was a bit of a shock. Definitely looks great on the wrist.
> 
> I'll be sure to add some photos soon.


Congrat's! I like my 3 Laguna's and others really enjoy theirs.

The size will look larger over time due to the lug to lug distance. The dial size is probably what makes it look smaller preliminarily....


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Blue Laguna has landed!




























In addition to this being a really nice watch I have to mention the outstanding customer service provided by Jason. There was a problem with the first watch I received that became apparent a couple of days after I took delivery, I emailed Jason this past Sunday and within minutes he responded. He was very apologetic about the problem I was having and told me he would take care of it immediately. Monday morning he overnighted me a replacement, included a completed set of return labels and custom declaration forms and even threw in a very nice leather strap. Considering some of the recent threads about negative customer service experiences I just wanted to post a positive experience and to thank Jason for going above and beyond to keep his customers happy!


----------



## ddot48 (Sep 4, 2012)

My apologies if this is the wrong thread, but would anyone have a laguna on a orange isofrane?


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Congrat's! I like my 3 Laguna's and others really enjoy theirs.
> 
> The size will look larger over time due to the lug to lug distance. The dial size is probably what makes it look smaller preliminarily....


You may be right about that. Incidentally, I love the overall size being smaller than expectations. I am not sure that came across! I believe the thinness of both the inner and the outer bezels helps with this impression too. I have a Deep Blue T100 Diver that at just 2 mm larger seems to swallow this up when set beside it. Weird. Definitely some visual tricks going on here in the design.

One other quick observation. A couple of people with the black dial have commented that in some light it seems charcoal colored. I concur, although where charcoal is a cooler grey, this is a warmer grey. A neat side effect of this is that it pulls out the yellow in the lumed areas in a really harmonious way! The lume does not look like the ubiquitous green-yellow, more yellow. This dial looks utterly unique, for something that appears so "common" at first glance. I'll try to capture this in my photos soon to come. (I want to do this right...)


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

carlos45 said:


> I am less than a day in to my Laguna, and wanting to swap out of the stock bracelet already. Have any owners tried Harold's BOR bracelet, and if so can you provide a pic? Thanks!


Might not sit will if the BOR has a straight end link. The lug design of the Laguna is unique and large so when unattached it leaves a huge space or gap (some posts above discusses this). Because of this I think that the best strap for this watch is the OEM bracelet. I've since put mine back on and never tried another strap or bracelet.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> Might not sit will if the BOR has a straight end link. The lug design of the Laguna is unique and large so when unattached it leaves a huge space or gap (some posts above discusses this). Because of this I think that the best strap for this watch is the OEM bracelet. I've since put mine back on and never tried another strap or bracelet.


I wonder if a custom strap maker, and there are several favored here by WUSers, can address this problem specifically. I know for myself I plan on putting my Laguna on a strap sooner or later--it looks amazing on leather!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> I wonder if a custom strap maker, and there are several favored here by WUSers, can address this problem specifically. I know for myself I plan on putting my Laguna on a strap sooner or later--it looks amazing on leather!


As long as the leather around the spring bar is thick, which will make it cover the gap, it should be ok. But there's still that curve portion on the gap which shows when the OEM bracelet is detached that annoys me.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

rsimpsss said:


> ....Might not sit will if the BOR has a straight end link....


Here are a few pics of the Laguna on the BOR with straight end links, I agree about the gap and also not crazy about how the polished beads look with the brushed case.




























Hope this helps


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> As long as the leather around the spring bar is thick, which will make it cover the gap, it should be ok. But there's still that curve portion on the gap which shows when the OEM bracelet is detached that annoys me.


A good leather smith can shape leather. I still wonder if a little dialogue with one of the talented strap makers around here could produce an attractive solution. I daresay they would receive many orders from Laguna owners should they accomplish this task.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I really like the design of the Laguna but can't quite convince myself to buy one. 43 mm is over my self imposed limit of 42mm but the short 49mm lugs makes me think it might still work on my 73/8 wrist. I know a lot of people with smaller wrists have this watch but I am trying to get away from overly large watches. In comparing it to my recently departed Planet Ocean, it's fairly close in dimensions, same height, lug to lug the Laguna is only 1mm longer and Laguna has a 43 mm case vs the PO's 42. So I'm still thinking about it. Some great strap combinations I've seen on this thread. If anyone has any insight in how it might wear in size to the PO, please let me know. I'd really like to be convinced to hit the buy button. Thanks


----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello all! New here and just pulled the trigger on a Blue Laguna. Can't wait to get it


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

AFG08 said:


> I really like the design of the Laguna but can't quite convince myself to buy one. 43 mm is over my self imposed limit of 42mm but the short 49mm lugs makes me think it might still work on my 73/8 wrist. I know a lot of people with smaller wrists have this watch but I am trying to get away from overly large watches. In comparing it to my recently departed Planet Ocean, it's fairly close in dimensions, same height, lug to lug the Laguna is only 1mm longer and Laguna has a 43 mm case vs the PO's 42. So I'm still thinking about it. Some great strap combinations I've seen on this thread. If anyone has any insight in how it might wear in size to the PO, please let me know. I'd really like to be convinced to hit the buy button. Thanks


I own a PO8500 and got a Laguna on 12.21, my wrist is 6 3/4 in...No probl, they both wear nicely on my wrist


----------



## JonF (Jan 24, 2007)

ruffz said:


> Hello all! New here and just pulled the trigger on a Blue Laguna. Can't wait to get it


Congrats! Post pics when you get it!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had the blue Laguna for a while. On my 6.25" wrist. The blue is unique, best viewed under the sun.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)

Got my watch today. I actually told Jason to cancel my order because I couldn't decide on black or blue. Glad I didn't!


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

My box was also bare wood (insert innuendo here) with no logo. Admittedly it is just a box, but I think the Halios branded ones are so very cool! Of course it's what's in the box that matters most! Enjoy your Laguna. Great watch!


----------



## Take5 (Aug 15, 2010)

They must have been busy at Halios over the holidays, I ordered New Years eve and I got one of the last blue ones this afternoon. I''ve worn it for a couple of hours and am impressed with how comfortable it is. I like the bracelet but the pictures of the beads of rice bracelet looked Sharp. Where could I get one?


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought this GSD strap for a Raven Vintage, but it is so much better on my blue Laguna. Second Halios watch, also have a blue dial DLC Puck, and I am completely knocked out by the sophistication of the design, the attention to detail and the quality of service from Jason. I have too many watches already, but with Halios' track record, a Tropik may be next. I am just loving the designs. Sorry my picture taking skills are so bad, but better than nothing!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Take5 said:


> They must have been busy at Halios over the holidays, I ordered New Years eve and I got one of the last blue ones this afternoon. I''ve worn it for a couple of hours and am impressed with how comfortable it is. I like the bracelet but the pictures of the beads of rice bracelet looked Sharp. Where could I get one?


I don't think the polished surfaces of beads of rice match the watch well. The stock bracelet fits the watch very well.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

I love this watch. Specially the grey inner bezel version.

One year ago, I almost bought it, but finally stopped (too much money for me to spend on a watch). o|

Maybe someday will arrive. :roll:


----------



## Capt_afl (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Jimmy B (Jan 9, 2013)

My apologies for the horrible pictures. I will take better ones later. I am a member, but it's a bittersweet start in the club. Beautiful watch, handsomely packaged, everything seems the highest quality (read the thousand posts above for more details). I must have a tiny wrist because after taking all the links out and micro-adjusting to the tightest setting, the bracelet is still a tad too loose for my taste (it keeps sliding down to my hand). Temporarily solved the problem with some felt adhesive on the back of the band but am expecting a Kain Heritage leather band soon anyway, so no biggie. But here's where things go wrong: After making the micro adjustment to the band, the watch fell off my hand (poorly placed pin popped out) and landed face down on a chair. A plastic chair, but the damage to the soft metal was done. A dent on the bezel near 12 o'clock, on the lip above the crystal. Worse things have happened and at least my watch has character now.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear the drop but accidents happen. Enjoy the watch. Have to say changing straps for this watch is not easy and requires a lot of patience.

What's your wrist size? For my 6.25" wrist the regular bracelet was loose.


----------



## Jimmy B (Jan 9, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> Sorry to hear the drop but accidents happen.


Thanks. Strangely, I think I just needed to hear that from some one.



ManMachine said:


> Enjoy the watch. Have to say changing straps for this watch is not easy and requires a lot of patience.


I've read up on this and think I'm ready to try my hand. If I make a scratch, it won't be the first one, right?


ManMachine said:


> What's your wrist size? For my 6.25" wrist the regular bracelet was loose.


No idea. But it must be close to yours. I'm short but somewhat stocky. Can't believe others wouldn't have this problem with this bracelet but, in any event, looking forward to getting some leather on this watch. Thanks again for chiming in.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I finally got around to taking some shots of my Planet Laguna on Toshi cherry leather. Sorry for the delay. (I really need to get a macro lens!) 

As for the Laguna. I have to say I really love the original design and bought it with absolutely no intension of changing anything. (I am not a watch modifier by nature.) But I did see the Planet Ocean hand swap mod done by another member and just had to do this one myself! I know it is a personal opinion, but for me this change really adds interest and charm to this great watch. Against everything else that is so clean and basic, these hands stand out nicely, yet do not clash with or otherwise ruin the classic vibe. The lume matches the rest of the dial and is very bright. Plus, the orange tip on the seconds hand matches the Laguna text and ties the whole design together wonderfully.

I just thought I would put this mod out there for other owners of this great watch to see. I must say I am having a hard time getting this off of my wrist!


----------



## jaybu (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow very nice mod you got there! Mind me asking where we're you able to source the hands? You can PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

jaybu said:


> Wow very nice mod you got there! Mind me asking where we're you able to source the hands? You can PM me. Thanks!


Thanks for the nice words. I Just sent you the info.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good... especially with the cherry leather strap. 

Still, personally I prefer the original hands. The PO's hands look good, but IMO they belong on a PO. (Just like the Mercedes hands belong on a sub.)


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Still, personally I prefer the original hands. The PO's hands look good, but IMO they belong on a PO. (Just like the Mercedes hands belong on a sub.)


I don't really see anything it the PO hands that make them as iconic as the Mercedes hands. Perhaps in using arrows for both hands, perhaps? Omega has actually used several arrow designs in the PO, and many more in their other watches. I actually had to fish around a bit to find the version that I wanted.

Arrow styled hands have been around for years. I actually researched classic super compressor designs to see if this look had a historical precedent before proceeding with the mod, and I saw many examples.

Still, I appreciate your comments. Thanks!


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Takemusu said:


> I actually researched classic super compressor designs to see if this look had a historical precedent before proceeding with the mod, and I saw many examples.


Cool mod, but the fact that you did this is even cooler. Awesome watches!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice research!

Still, PO may still be the only one that shows the double arrows (hour and minute, and specifically with the back end of the arrow head angle in). 

By the way, what's that watch 2nd to last (the one above Vostok)? This is only the 2nd time that I see the cool triangle indices.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Nice research!
> 
> Still, PO may still be the only one that shows the double arrows (hour and minute, and specifically with the back end of the arrow head angle in).
> 
> By the way, what's that watch 2nd to last (the one above Vostok)? This is only the 2nd time that I see the cool triangle indices.


It is a Landeron. I heard the name before but I don't know anything about them. I want to say they are a French brand that just cases movements? Anyone else know anything?

Yeah, the PO is the only one I've seen with two arrow hands, but I've seen several with concave heads. It was hard to change the Laguna, but this mod just sang to me.

Thanks for the complement btw.


----------



## Sublimelume1973 (May 29, 2013)

Great Mod!


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I wanted a unique-looking, but durable dive watch. I also liked the idea of supporting a smaller-scale timepiece producer. After reading all your posts and weighing options, I took the plunge and purchased my Laguna this week. Now the anticipatory wait for its arrival begins! And I better start working out at the gym to beef up my spindly 7" wrists! Thanks all for posting your experiences and impressions.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

MusicPDX said:


> I wanted a unique-looking, but durable dive watch. I also liked the idea of supporting a smaller-scale timepiece producer. After reading all your posts and weighing options, I took the plunge and purchased my Laguna this week. Now the anticipatory wait for its arrival begins! And I better start working out at the gym to beef up my spindly 7" wrists! Thanks all for posting your experiences and impressions.


Great! Welcome to the club! Post 'em when you got 'em!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

MusicPDX said:


> I wanted a unique-looking, but durable dive watch. I also liked the idea of supporting a smaller-scale timepiece producer. After reading all your posts and weighing options, I took the plunge and purchased my Laguna this week. Now the anticipatory wait for its arrival begins! And I better start working out at the gym to beef up my spindly 7" wrists! Thanks all for posting your experiences and impressions.


Don't worry, my wrist is 6.25". Could be the thinnest wrist Laguna owner


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> Don't worry, my wrist is 6.25". Could be the thinnest wrist Laguna owner


LOL -- lucky they don't judge us by the size of our wrists  I'll post a photo when it arrives. Anyone have a general sense how long shipping takes from Canada, through customs, to U.S? Ah, well, they say _anticipation makes the heart grow fonder_, right? Cheers


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I seem to remember it taking about a week. That was around the holidays though so bear that in mind.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you -- I got a kind note from Jason today letting me know it's going out today via Canadian Post. I guess their internal shipment of watch boxes was a bit delayed, so they sent my watch as soon as their boxes arrived. The wood box looks great in pictures and I'm glad they have not compromised such a nice presentation. I have to admit I feel a bit like a kid excited for Christmas to arrive... is it bad to admit I love watches that much? Ok, humans are pretty good too


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

It's just a watch, right  
I remember I stayed up pretty late last June to wait for the Laguna order opening up. Mine is currently running +3sec/day, quite happy with that.
Cheers.


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the Halios Laguna. Hope to own one some day.


----------



## stumpy1972 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Omega PO hands on the Laguna is one of the nicest mods I have seen in a while! I have another Laguna incoming and am thinking about doing this mod as well. Do you mind me asking where you picked up the hands and how much they were? Thanks.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

stumpy1972 said:


> The Omega PO hands on the Laguna is one of the nicest mods I have seen in a while! I have another Laguna incoming and am thinking about doing this mod as well. Do you mind me asking where you picked up the hands and how much they were? Thanks.


They were around $70 at Otto Frei. I was told by the member whose same mod attracted me to be sure to get the genuine Omega hands as the quality of these far outstrips generic PO styled hands that you can get from other sources. I can say that in person, these hands are really high quality and definitely worth the price.

Thanks for the nice words, btw!


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

My new Laguna arrived today -- I'll post some photos when I get a chance. As I carefully opened the box it was hard to avoid drooling on it, but somehow I maintained composure. I must say it's more beautiful in person and somehow the photos can't do it justice. Well worth all the praise it has received here and on other sites. All elements of fit an finish are superb. Kudos again to Jason for a really spectacular design. It's heavy -- wow, really solid and heavy. I see how it can withstand 500m water pressure, including a supplemental attack by a giant squid. I think my left bicep will be sore tomorrow from lifting it  It does look pretty huge on my 7" wrist but that's my problem, not the watch's... However, the curvature of the case does make it really comfortable. I took out the extra metal links and the resulting band is a perfect fit. I love the way the links are taken out with screws. It took only a couple minutes to fit it. Just wanted to thank the folks here for their opinions which ultimately guided me to this watch. I probably would not have discovered Halios without this forum and I agree it's a great value considering the high build quality. Cheers


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Enjoy your Laguna! I barely get mine off of my wrist!


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

There's nothing like having a watch in the mail.  I was really impressed with the puck, both design and quality. Now I splashed out on a Laguna. Hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## stumpy1972 (Jun 27, 2007)

Takemusu said:


> They were around $70 at Otto Frei. I was told by the member whose same mod attracted me to be sure to get the genuine Omega hands as the quality of these far outstrips generic PO styled hands that you can get from other sources. I can say that in person, these hands are really high quality and definitely worth the price.
> 
> Thanks for the nice words, btw!


Y'r welcome and thank you for the info on the hands. My Laguna should be delivered today. Got a sweet orange Isofrane I'm going to put on it for now. If I decide to keep it I may consider the hand swap. Not sure if I wouldn't keep the original second hand though. We'll see....


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I loved the second hand change in particular. The orange tip matches perfectly to the orange Laguna text! Definitely makes the swap look natural.


----------



## stumpy1972 (Jun 27, 2007)

Takemusu said:


> I loved the second hand change in particular. The orange tip matches perfectly to the orange Laguna text! Definitely makes the swap look natural.


Ah, I thought the tip was red not orange. Anyway it looks good!

Mine arrived last night.... First thing I did was install my orange Isofrane! I love it!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on Sunday night for the Black Laguna. Hopefully, I'll receive shipment notification soon, so I can officially join HL Owner's Club!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if you have seen it, Gear Patrol put up an article on the "7 Great Affordable Dive Watches".... Laguna is right up there (it is the last on the list.... but one of the best on the list in my opinion).

Best Dive Watches Under $1000 - Gear Patrol


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I got my Laguna almost two months ago. Still waiting on my box from Jason. Has anyone that recently ordered one got their box yet?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Jason is good for it. He's a seller that is one of the best here.

Just drop him a note and ask for status. He should get back to you pretty quickly.

Cheers!



ematthews said:


> I got my Laguna almost two months ago. Still waiting on my box from Jason. Has anyone that recently ordered one got their box yet?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I'm pretty sure Jason is good for it. He's a seller that is one of the best here.
> 
> Just drop him a note and ask for status. He should get back to you pretty quickly.
> 
> Cheers!


 He has but it was a while ago. Jason has been wonderful. Just wondering where my woodwork is.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Sweet. Jason just said all is good. What a great company!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ematthews said:


> Sweet. Jason just said all is good. What a great company!


+1!

If only Anonimo had owners like him...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a bit late to the club - had my Laguna for awhile now and love it (thanks zenrag!)









Can't wait for the Tropic B (green)!


----------



## Ictwoody (Nov 28, 2012)

I am now a proud member of the club with my new to me Laguna. I love it.

- Woody


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

freight dog said:


> I bought this GSD strap for a Raven Vintage, but it is so much better on my blue Laguna. Second Halios watch, also have a blue dial DLC Puck, and I am completely knocked out by the sophistication of the design, the attention to detail and the quality of service from Jason. I have too many watches already, but with Halios' track record, a Tropik may be next. I am just loving the designs. Sorry my picture taking skills are so bad, but better than nothing!


If you've got too many watches I'll take that Blue Puck off of your hands.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

<-----Puts on official owner's badge. Just received it today and absolutely love it. Glad I ordered it before Jason discontinued them.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Blue with a light brown strap is a really nice colour combo:


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm late getting my pictures up... my Laguna arrived a couple weeks ago. I just learned that this watch was discontinued, so I guess I squeaked in just before deadline. But I hope the photos are still of interest. Jason put together a really nice package and the presentation is great. I'm sure the new watches will be equally great

the moment before I lifted the lid...









Inside the nice wooden box: watch, two bands, small screwdriver, band tool








The rubber band is really nice quality... I love the herky metal one too








The watch (metal band is pre-installed) with the protective wrap still on the band








Needed to remove several links to fit my 7" wrists... the included screwdriver makes this really easy.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi guys, can I check if anyone has operate the crown for inner rotating bezel while diving underwater ?


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Do any of you WIS know how many Lagunas were made? Sorry if this has been posted, but I can't find it.

Thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

My wife hates this combination. I tried to express how the blue dial looks so much better on white, than on the blue Isofrane. She asked when I'd be getting my white shoes and pinky ring.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Your wife might be onto something.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Finally found an after market strap combo I approve of


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My Halios Laguna on a Delaurian vintage Russian Army Boot leather strap,
I love this strap it goes with quite a few of my watches but I think look especially nice on the Laguna














































And with my tropik b on a Horween Shell Cordovan strap










But at the moment I'm wearing it on a grey nata love this watch it goes with pretty much any strap you throw on it


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

topatolk


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's mine!


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

First time in the water, life is good.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalio (May 2, 2012)

http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums...E-BC85-4B7F-9E4E-58CA0F6D5951_zpsbq7jaef5.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had my Lagina for a while now. Finally took a picture of it.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## VictorGG (Feb 22, 2014)

What a great combo! What strap is that?!?



mojojojo said:


> Finally found an after market strap combo I approve of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorGG (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone knows if Laguna will ever be produced again?
Unfortunatelly I did not get one!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

VictorGG said:


> Does anyone knows if Laguna will ever be produced again?
> Unfortunatelly I did not get one!!


Most probably, no.
Jason is "moving forward" and goes to new projects after each older one has reached fruition...
There was also quite a lot of demand for a new bluering series... and no.

Who knows. However, I'm sure you could catch one gently used, if you're quick !


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Very Very Doubtful. Keep an eye on the sales forum though. That is where I picked mine up for a decent price.
Watchrecon.com is your best friend. Good Luck!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it's probably good for the Halios brand perception to have fairly high (and stable) resale prices on former models such as the Laguna, so it's unlikely they would produce more unless there were substantial changes.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

What I like about Halios: Halios differentiates itself by always innovating and coming up with new designs without looking back and redo. Look at all their offerings. All different watches.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got a new leather nato for mine £25 off the bay 
yellowdogwatchstraps also has a site here shop - yellowdogwatchstraps.com
Makes the strap for your wrist measurements

Nice comfy strap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

New SNPR for mine









And a Halios strap from the Tropik series


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> New SNPR for mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that snpr strap I will defiantly in the future be buying one like that


----------



## VictorGG (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi there... after loosing a Laguna on Sellers corner few hours ago, just posted on WTB forum.

Anyway, Maybe one of you guys are interested in selling your Laguna. If yes, please send me a PM, I could pay premium for good condition watch.

If you have any hint or someone that might be willing to sell, please help me out.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctracey (Apr 15, 2014)

VictorGG said:


> Hi there... after loosing a Laguna on Sellers corner few hours ago, just posted on WTB forum.
> 
> Anyway, Maybe one of you guys are interested in selling your Laguna. If yes, please send me a PM, I could pay premium for good condition watch.
> 
> ...


I am on the fence of jumping at a Delphin or not.. Everything is for sale for a price 
Shoot me a PM and I can send you some pictures.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bumping this thread into 2015. Finally picked up a blue one and it's really as wonderful as I have read in the 361 posts above this one. Now to get a mesh bracelet and another Laguna with black dial and grey bezel!


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Surprised I haven't joined this thread. Acquired a blue Laguna in 2014, although I didn't bring the watch with me to Japan, where I am living for a year. Kind of regret it now, even though I couldn't really wear it on the bracelet due to my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## keepsabeat (May 20, 2014)

this is my bosses, hopefully to be mine soon as he is thinking of selling it !


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

keepsabeat said:


> this is my bosses, hopefully to be mine soon as he is thinking of selling it !


His loss, your gain. One of the greats.


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello folks.... Extremely happy to have located and picked up a Laguna. Of course the watch I'm obsessed with is "retired and no longer available"..... wasn't easy. 
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations !

I love this innner grey bezel.

I'm not as lucky as you....:-(


----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

boga said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> I love this innner grey bezel.
> 
> I'm not as lucky as you....:-(


Thank you boga. I installed the WatchRecon App and created alerts. It seems that once someone would list a Laguna for sale, it was gone in 24 hours, easily. 
Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone here knows if the black on the dial of the Laguna Black is any different or the same as the black dial on the Laguna Black/Orange. I have the Black/Orange and the dial can look dark gray or dark blue depending on the light. Is the Laguna Black more of a deeper jet black?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Tagdevil said:


> Was wondering if anyone here knows if the black on the dial of the Laguna Black is any different or the same as the black dial on the Laguna Black/Orange. I have the Black/Orange and the dial can look dark gray or dark blue depending on the light. Is the Laguna Black more of a deeper jet black?


I can't compare them, but the all black is not a deep black. Quite greyish.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris-John said:


> I can't compare them, but the all black is not a deep black. Quite greyish.


Thank you.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Simply put.....these are the most handsome watches I've laid eyes on......even among those that are hundreds or thousands more expensive. Outstanding IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

New whiskey colored strap for my blue Laguna. Handmade by a gentleman in Belarus and extremely well done.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

The orange Laguna looks so delicious. Missed a chance to grab one a long time ago... Big regret..


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally scored a near mint blue Laguna recently, loving it.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Glad to be part of this exclusive club!


----------



## aussieincanada (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello,

Im reviving an old thread as I am contemplating selling my Laguna. Its the red black version. I will post up in the sales section when I get home from a business trip Thursday. The watch is in excellent condition PM me if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Soooooo....this is a very old thread. but I haven't seen any of the new Laguna 2 owners post here? Is it acceptable to post the Laguna 2's here? Hmmm, I'll tear into this pasture for sure with my take on the new Laguna. First off, I will say I was on the fence about the original Laguna and missed out, then I started seeing sales posts and mee and mawed back and forth and just wasn't sold. Finally, by chance - I stumbled to Jason's site and noticed that the Laguna 2's were available for purchase (1 day after the sale started I might add!) - so I ordered a gray dialed one - like everyone else apparently because I received an email from Jason stating that he miscalculated the gray dialed order so he gave me an opportunity to change my order to a black dial since I didn't want to miss the 'Laguna opportunity' again. Here's my take:

Pro's - Great compressor design with nice brushing and slight polishing at the chamfered edge (nice touch!), signed crown(s), solid feeling internal bezel/crown action, incredible lume, applied indices, date window @ 6:00 position, sunburst dial, 300M water resistance, Miyota 9015 movement, and ever so slightly smaller dimensions from the original Laguna.

Con's - what is up with this damn bracelet clasp? - seriously you can rip your fingernail off trying to open this clasp (should have come with a ratcheting divers clasp at this price point)!, not really sold on the over-sized sword hands (yeah, I said it - sorry), the watch only looks good on the bracelet - way too much gap based upon springbar hole location (I tried an isofrane, 5mm thick leather strap, and zulu - all of them show way too much of the case and it just looks 'off'). No drilled thru lug holes - may have disturbed the balance of the case, but trust me - putting the bracelet back on is not for the faint of heart!

Overall, I'm planning on keeping my Laguna 2 (still would have preferred the gray dialed version), but I would have really enjoyed the ability to utilize different strap options. Pictures attached for posterity sake.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us old Laguna owners up to date on what's happening.

How do you know the Laguna II is smaller? It would be surprising if they redesigned the case.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I believe she's a whopping 1mm or 2mm thinner due to the slimmer case and sapphire crystal used in the gen 2 Laguna, and accounts for the 300m versus 500m depth rating in the gen 1 Lagunas. Could be wrong on this but I vaguely remember discussions covering the differences between the 2 generations of Laguna. I'll have to verify in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Confirmed, the original Laguna is 14.5mm thick and the new is 12mm. Case length of 49mm and width of 43mm are the same.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Proud owner of Halios Laguna Series 1 with black and orange bezel.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't worn mine for a while but here it is


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Incoming.
(series 1, black)

Pics when it gets to me.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Incoming.
(series 1, black)

Pics when it gets to me.


----------

